# strawberry peacock?



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

I know it's not a strawberry peacock but that what I got it as?

what kind is it?


005 by http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, on Flickr


004 by Jencichlid, on Flickr


002 by Jencichlid, on Flickr


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

One of the many red shoulder peacocks (being a good one Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiloelo)) or cross of such. Kind of dought its pure anything given the info you got.
Prob some Aulonocara (Rubescens) in there too. Aulonocara breeding has sadly become (or always was in some places) just mix and see what happens. Without rigorous selection or keeping species/variants separate etc.
Females have always been hard to tell apart but its hardly an excuse for the proffesionals?

Nice enough fish but for sure no way of giving it species or variant.

Me I think your lucky at least its not clearly a man made abomination.

All the best James


----------



## EBJD keeper (Jun 29, 2010)

24Tropheus said:


> One of the many red shoulder peacocks (being a good one Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chiloelo)) or cross of such. Kind of dought its pure anything given the info you got.
> Prob some Aulonocara (Rubescens) in there too. Aulonocara breeding has sadly become (or always was in some places) just mix and see what happens. Without rigorous selection or keeping species/variants separate etc.
> Females have always been hard to tell apart but its hardly an excuse for the proffesionals?
> 
> ...


so a hybrid?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I can not tell for sure. If not bought and labelled as pure from a reliable guy I think you have to assume hybrid.
Its kind of a prob with Aulonocara species (and variants) been treated as an ornamental cichlids for so long, line breeding and crossing, its far to difficult for me to tell line bred and hybrid apart.
For sure happy if someone else can tell and posts.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I guess I should say. Hybrid is not a dirty word as far as Aulonocara are concerned by many. Many are hybrid (variant or species) by todays standards. Pretty cichlids but a bit of a nightmare to ID with any degree of accuracy.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

A strawberry peacock is just a description of an illdefined set of hybrids. Your kind of lucky to get something as good looking as this guy bought as such. Not as sold I guess but better?


----------

